# What PJ for 173" to 184" diagonal



## gatorengineer (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 184" diagonal (160" wide with 10' tall ceilings) wall that I can put my screen on. Obviously, if I could go this big, everyone else would so this must be wrought with issues. 

What I want to balance is the screen size with the actual ability to see a good quality picture (on a scale of 1-10 I would like a 7 to 7.5 quality picture). I'm willing to give a little on quality, as I prefer big over details. My room is 18.5' long, so I really don't have the distance to get 184", but with no regard for anything else, 173" seems to be about right. 

I will have some ambient light, but I have the ability to black out the light. With that said, I watch TV almost exclusively at night anyway, but on occasion, I will watch a football game (maybe once a month so that totals about 5 games a year). I'm fully aware that these directly compete with each other, but I would assume that I could get the room down to 2 fc using blackout. I mainly watch the History Channel and Discovery. My wife rarely watches this TV as she uses the 60" in the bedroom so her daytime viewing (as she is a stay-at-home mom) is really not relevant. As far as kids, they can watch what ever I put in front of them and like it....nough said.

Based on my reading here, I see there is plenty of info on how to construct the wall screen. I mainly need best PJ considering a 1.0 gain painted wall. I might go with a slightly higher gain if required, but let's assume 1.0 gain for now.

In a nutshell listed in order of priority:
1. I would like to keep the PJ under $2k (I'm fully aware this could reduce my screen size and I'm willing to compromise to meet the budget).
2. What is the largest screen size with a decent picture (7-7.5 on a scale of 1-10).
3. 1.0 gain wall.
4. What PJ do you recommend?
:T


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

gatorengineer said:


> I have 184" diagonal (160" wide with 10' tall ceilings) wall that I can put my screen on. Obviously, if I could go this big, everyone else would so this must be wrought with issues.
> 
> What I want to balance is the screen size with the actual ability to see a good quality picture (on a scale of 1-10 I would like a 7 to 7.5 quality picture). I'm willing to give a little on quality, as I prefer big over details. My room is 18.5' long, so I really don't have the distance to get 184", but with no regard for anything else, 173" seems to be about right.
> 
> ...


there are no projectors capable of lighting up a screen that big


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Go to www.projectorcentral.com and use the "search by feature" option. Going big you will want 1920 x 1080 resolution. You also need high lumen output for that large picture. On your budget the big trade off for high brightness is low bulb life and low contrast. Life is always asking for compromise. 184" may be out of reach but there are units capable of 160". The next question is are you sure you want to go that big? 30-35 degree wide viewing angle from main seating position is what most aim for. I find 35 great and 40 is too much. 184 is really wide. You will hurt your neck swinging your head left to right if you watch 10 minutes of tennis.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HT nut said:


> there are no projectors capable of lighting up a screen that big


Sure there are. :huh: I doubt that there is one the price range specified, but there are a lot of projectors capable of a 184" and larger image. Think movie theater. 



phreak said:


> Go to www.projectorcentral.com and use the "search by feature" option. Going big you will want 1920 x 1080 resolution. You also need high lumen output for that large picture. On your budget the big trade off for high brightness is low bulb life and low contrast. Life is always asking for compromise. 184" may be out of reach but there are units capable of 160". The next question is are you sure you want to go that big? 30-35 degree wide viewing angle from main seating position is what most aim for. I find 35 great and 40 is too much. 184 is really wide. You will hurt your neck swinging your head left to right if you watch 10 minutes of tennis.


Good advice! :T


----------

